# مساعده في صنع دائرة الكترونية اتحكم بها بالضوء



## trojman (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى وأريد صنع دائرة الكترونية (سأعلمكم لاحقا ما الغرض منها في موضوع مستقل وشرح كيفية صنعها )

طبعا خبرتي بسيطة في الالكترونيات

حاليا اريد المساعدة من الاعضاء الكرام 

اللي ابغا اعمله اني اتحكم في لمبة انارة تشتغل ب 110 فولت عن طريق فوتو سيل 
الفوتو سيل مقاومته عند وجود الضوء تقريبا 200 اوم وعند عدم وجود ضوء تصبح 5 ميقا اوم 
والتحكم اللي اريده ان ضوء من مصدر خارجي يبقى مسلط بشكل مستمر على الفوتو سيل ، وفي حالة ان الضوء انقطع اريد الانارة تشتغل بشكل مستمر حتى يتم ايقافها بشكل يدوي 

للتوضيح ( عذرا لسوء الرسم ) :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

اللمبه اللي في اليمين راح تشتغل على مصدر طاقة 110 ، ومثل ما هو باين ان الضوء مسلط على الفوتو سيل ، اريد في حالة انقطاء الضوء عن الفوتو سيل حتى لو اقل من ثانية واحده تشتغل اللمبة اللي في اليمين بشكل مستمر حتى لو رجع الضوء على الفوتوسيل ، واذا اردت ايقاف اللمبة اللي في اليمين اوقفها يدويا وترجع الدائرة بالشكل الطبيعي
طبعا ما ادري كان بحتاج بطارية 9 فولت للتحكم !!

صورة اخرى للتوضيح 






الصورة هاذي نفس اللي اريد اعمله لكن يوجد فرق واحد وهو :
ان المصباح اللي في يمين الصورة يشتغل بعد غياب الضوء عن الفوتوسيل 
واللي اريده انا ان المصباح يضل شغال حتى لو رجع الضوء للفوتوسيل ( حتى يتم ايقافه يدويا )


راح احتاج على ما اعتقد ريلاي و ترانزيستورات 
لكن ما اعرف ايش استخدم بالضبط واي نوع وايش طريقة شبكهم 
فإذا احد ممكن يساعدني راح اكون له شاكرا

واذا احد ما فهم بالضبط ايش اللي ابغاه يقول لي وانا راح ارد وأوضح اكثر
راح اكون متابع حتى اصل الى هدفي

عذرا على الاطاله
انتظر مساعدتكم :34:
مع السلامه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 يوليو 2011)

أخى
الدائرة التى وضعتها تفى بالغرض و لكى تجعلها تضيء حتى تطفئ يدويا استبدل الترانزيستور بثايريستور مثل mcr100 أو أى بديل متوافر
بالنظر لواجهة كتابة الرقم سيكون الطرف 1 لليسار بدلا من الطرف e للترانزيستور و الطرف الأوسط بدلا من c و الثالث بالثالث


----------

